# Residence visa



## Samiyamosdiq (Apr 14, 2016)

I am a British citizen who has been working in Egypt in the oil & gas sector since 2002. My residence visa runs out in June 16. This was issued on the basis of a work permit for an assignment in the oil and gas sector . This assignment has ended, however I wish to stay on in Egypt until I can establish with certainty what I intend to do next . Can I get residency ( 1 year / 6 months ) without having a work permit in place ? What grounds can I apply on? if I am eligible to stay on what do I need to do / where do I apply? I will be 60 at end May 16. Kindly advise.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Samiyamosdiq said:


> I am a British citizen who has been working in Egypt in the oil & gas sector since 2002. My residence visa runs out in June 16. This was issued on the basis of a work permit for an assignment in the oil and gas sector . This assignment has ended, however I wish to stay on in Egypt until I can establish with certainty what I intend to do next . Can I get residency ( 1 year / 6 months ) without having a work permit in place ? What grounds can I apply on? if I am eligible to stay on what do I need to do / where do I apply? I will be 60 at end May 16. Kindly advise.



You could just stay on without getting a new visa then just pay the fine (if any) at the airport when you leave,because of your age you may not have to pay a fine,but lots of confusion at the moment over people who are residing in Egypt on an extended tourist visa.It would appear that if you haven't left Egypt for quite some time when you go to re-new they stamp passport saying you have to leave country for 24hrs then purchase a new visa at airport when re-entering,then go and extend that one but different areas are giving different lengths ie 3,6 or twelve months,but as i said that is for an extended tourist visa.
The fine if you have to pay it is around about 150Le.
You would normally go to your nearest passort office to sort out a visa but you can do it at any.


----------



## Samiyamosdiq (Apr 14, 2016)

hurghadapat said:


> You could just stay on without getting a new visa then just pay the fine (if any) at the airport when you leave,because of your age you may not have to pay a fine,but lots of confusion at the moment over people who are residing in Egypt on an extended tourist visa.It would appear that if you haven't left Egypt for quite some time when you go to re-new they stamp passport saying you have to leave country for 24hrs then purchase a new visa at airport when re-entering,then go and extend that one but different areas are giving different lengths ie 3,6 or twelve months,but as i said that is for an extended tourist visa.
> The fine if you have to pay it is around about 150Le.
> You would normally go to your nearest passort office to sort out a visa but you can do it at any.


Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I am regularly travelling in and out of Egypt so getting outstaying the current visa is not an issue . What I wish ideally is to secure a 12 month tourist visa. It appears there are a number of places dealing with visa's with one in Tahrir and another which is near /beyond Helwan. Do you have any clues?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Samiyamosdiq said:


> Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I am regularly travelling in and out of Egypt so getting outstaying the current visa is not an issue . What I wish ideally is to secure a 12 month tourist visa. It appears there are a number of places dealing with visa's with one in Tahrir and another which is near /beyond Helwan. Do you have any clues?



As i said before some places giving only 3 months it's a bit of a lottery at the moment and no one can say what they will give you,it's very much a wait and see situation.I don't know Cairo all that well but the favourite one seems to be Mogamma (sp) which i think is Tahrir but we have another mod Maiden Scotland who lives in Cairo so she may be able to confirm that for you.



Here's a link to a visa group that has been set up in Egypt....it wil give you some idea of what is going on at the moment re-visas.It's a closed group so you will have to join it,
https://www.facebook.com/groups/937248653023647/?fref=ts


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have trouble with the Visa offices in Cairo, I'd suggest the Visa office in Hurghada, much more accommodating to foreigners. You should have no problem getting a 6 month visa, not sure if they're still giving out the 1 year visas.

Given current political situation, don't let your visa expire if you can help it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> If you have trouble with the Visa offices in Cairo, I'd suggest the Visa office in Hurghada, much more accommodating to foreigners. You should have no problem getting a 6 month visa, not sure if they're still giving out the 1 year visas.
> 
> Given current political situation, don't let your visa expire if you can help it.


Sadly going to Hurghada or anywhere else does not guarantee a visa.. a close friend who has lived here for 40 years went to Hurghada and was given 3 months visa, which actually took 4 months to process, they did give the 3 months as a re entry.. My friend owns an apartment, divorced from a Egyptian, owns a car, had businesses.. 

There is no logic to the visa processes, every single applicant is treated differently


----------



## Samiyamosdiq (Apr 14, 2016)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sadly going to Hurghada or anywhere else does not guarantee a visa.. a close friend who has lived here for 40 years went to Hurghada and was given 3 months visa, which actually took 4 months to process, they did give the 3 months as a re entry.. My friend owns an apartment, divorced from a Egyptian, owns a car, had businesses..
> 
> There is no logic to the visa processes, every single applicant is treated differently


Many thanks to all colleagues for the responses it seems as though current circumstances means getting a visa is subject to uncertainty and the only way is to to test the system by applying


----------



## unknownsara (Jul 14, 2016)

If you study or have business here or real estate you can get 1year visa
That's what i heard from other expats here in cairo
I'm sure about study part but not the rest
Good luck

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------

